# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Re-bedding and re-pointing the roof - DIY?

## brettsyoung

Hi - I live in a rural area and it's difficult to get someone out to fix the roof.  I've been thinking of giving it a go myself.  I have a strong fit 17 y/o to do the clambering work.  Anyone had a crack at it?  Hard work I expect, but doesn't look too complicated from the videos I've seen.  Whadaya reckon?  cheers Brett

----------


## Uncle Bob

Sure. I'm going to do mine, when I get around to it.
Of course be careful regarding heights, gravity and hard surfaces as they don't play well  :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

I remember gravity playing havoc with the compound too! Takes a bit of practice to get it staying it where it should.

----------


## Spottiswoode

I'd have a crack at mine, but it's too steep. Tried to put some stuff on a missing ridge cap about 4 up from the gutter level and could barely reach that one so I'm not going to attempt the one at the top of the ridge about 3 storeys off the ground.

----------


## johnc

Be careful basically a gauging trowel, sponge and rag are all you need. The modern mixes are very strong and I prefer a sand cement mix. Not as easy as you might think but distance means you cen get away with average workmanship from a 17yo. Do you really think it is a good idea to have someone inexperienced on a roof, think broken tiles and physical injury

----------


## SWQ

So how did you go? 
About to try same myself! One thing pointed out to me is the difficulty at times in sourcing "roofer's loam" which has a much higher clay content than brickie's loam! Apparently currently out-of-stock from Brisbane suppliers. May be even harder to get in rural area?

----------


## paddyjoy

I did our house because we live in the city and the cheapest quote I could get was $1k per day, cash. 
I used this product from cement australia  Roof Tile Bedding Mortar - Cement Australia 
and followed it up with   http://www.selleys.com.au/trade/roof...-works-gen-ii/ 
As the others said it's hard to get it neat when you are balancing up on the roof but distance makes everything look good  :Redface: ) 
I would also suggest buying a harness and anchor point, you can get a decent set for under $200 these days.

----------


## phild01

> I did our house because we live in the city and the cheapest quote I could get was $1k per day, cash. 
> I used this product from cement australia  Roof Tile Bedding Mortar - Cement Australia 
> and followed it up with   Point Works® Gen II | Selleys Australia 
> As the others said it's hard to get it neat when you are balancing up on the roof but distance makes everything look good ) 
> I would also suggest buying a harness and anchor point, you can get a decent set for under $200 these days.

  How did that work out, I'm thinking of redoing the ridge after the summer heat has gone?

----------


## paddyjoy

> How did that work out, I'm thinking of redoing the ridge after the summer heat has gone?

  It worked and the ridges and hips seem to be fully waterproof however the pointing looks terrible up close. I found the pointing part hard because I'm not good with heights so I was concentrating on just getting the stuff on and getting down rather than making it look pretty. 
Definitely avoid the heat when doing the pointing part, I found that if the roof is hot the pointing will skin very quickly meaning you just get one shot at applying it. Apparently there is a product you can add that slows down the drying but I never tried it. Maybe first thing in the morning is a good time.

----------


## brettsyoung

Thanks for the input everyone.  Took too long to get started so going to wait until it cools off now.  Got lots of other roof things to occupy in the meantime - painting and fixing facias, and replacing the gutters.  I'll update when I've got the job done.  cheers Brett

----------


## ifhaun

I have repointed with Selleys Point Works (that Paddyjoy linked to).  Didn't rebed ridges as tiles weren't loose, just pointing falling out (mostly on gable and valley gutters) 
Hardest part was the gable end above a bay window (difficult access). it was difficult to get the pointing compound to go in with one hand free so I made a U shaped bracket that I clamped on to the barge which caught all the compound which fell out and allowed me to scoop it back in. 
That stuff is sticky so once it is in, it sticks well compared to sand and cement.

----------

